#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  roest van aluminium verwijderen

## G.P.Fransen

hallo allemaal

ik heb een partij flightcases gekocht van aluminium hier op zit veel roest (niet van de flight zelf maar waarschijnlijk van iets wat erop heeft gestaan in de regen) hoe verwijder ik dit netjes?

----------


## bertuss

wat d8 je van een staalborstel..?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

zonder van het chroom mat zilver te maken

----------


## Reemski

????
Om van chroom mat zilver te maken moeten we eerst van aluminium chroom maken....

Hmm... Dit kan ons geld gaan opleveren...   

Maar ik zou ook zeggen staalborstel, of schuren. Krijg je wel een lelijke plek, maar daar is het een kist voor geworden. Toch???

Cola werkt ook goed tegen roest...

----------


## ludwig

Surface 95 van Kontakt chemie. Spuiten, laten werken, met keukenrol verwijderen, als het niet allemaal weg is nog eens opspuiten, wachten tot volgende dag... Bovendien is je materiaal daarna antistatisch, dus het duurt wat langer voor het vuil wordt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik wil eerst ff kwijt..aluminium kan NIET roesten......wel oxideren...kan het schoonmaken met een schuursponsje en jif...

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Oss.

details....push it..

----------


## bertuss

ik denk dat dit ook werkt. het werkte bij mijn stootstrips....
ovenreiniger.
is heelaggressief spul, dus niet morsen!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Ik wil eerst ff kwijt..aluminium kan NIET roesten......wel oxideren...kan het schoonmaken met een schuursponsje en jif...



Lees het berichtje nog even door...............

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

&lt;&lt; ON/OFF-TOPIC &gt;&gt;

Zoals iedereen welicht zal weten gaan de balhoeken - vlindersloten - inbouwhandgrepen - schotelscharnieren - overzethoekjes - conectorschotels na verloop van tijd wel roesten/oxideren heeft iemand daar een middel tegen gevonden?

(niet voor als het te laat is maar bv. bij nieuwe kisten)

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## movinghead

Beetje vet houden?
cilliconen spray of zo?

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## DJ_Robin

jah een dremel met zo'n polijst stukje erop,

en inderdaad je hoeken, sloten, ect vet houden (ik doe dit door een doek in te spuiten met silicone spray en dan over de vet te maken delen heen wrijven.) het werk goed.

M.V.G


Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Niek...

Gewoon een emmer met dreft nemen, doekje of schuursponsje erbij en poetsen. Bij onze (smerige) cases ging het er allemaal af.

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wat is er verkeerd aan??

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Oss.

details....push it..

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: niet van de flight zelf maar waarschijnlijk van iets wat erop heeft gestaan in de regen



.................

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Naar mijn idee horen cases er roestig en smerig uit te zien... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------

